# Pharmacy in Johor for a prescription drug



## invisible999

I have a prescription after visiting local Singaporean GP, well the drug here costs $22 per pill - $67 per three pills. No, it is not a joke.

I was wandering it it would be possible to go to Johor and try to buy the same medication there cheaper. But I've never been across yet and do not know where to go, what the logistics are.

- would Singaporean prescription work in Malaysia/Johor?
- in no, can I see any local GP for a prescription, even if I am a visitor? How much such a visit cost?
- what pharmacies would you recommend? The drug is not quite common one can tell, there is no generic alternative available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Before you get too far along in pursuing this idea, why don't you contact a couple pharmacies in Johor Bahru to ask them what the price is for your particular medication. Then you can decide whether it's worth pursuing. Here's one as an example.


----------



## invisible999

BBCWatcher said:


> Before you get too far along in pursuing this idea, why don't you contact a couple pharmacies in Johor Bahru to ask them what the price is for your particular medication. Then you can decide whether it's worth pursuing.


Good idea. Thank you, will try.


----------



## simonsays

from my experience .. you can get most medication from Malaysia, though of late, Pharmacies in Johor have become bit jittery and refusing to entertain prescription drug sale unless it has a Malaysian doctor prescription - unlike in KL etc - something to do with enforcement ..

If such is your case, you can get a doctor in JB to re-write the prescription - for a fee of 30 RM max .. no big deal

As to writing to the pharmacies and asking - well, I am 99.9999% sure they will not respond ..


----------



## invisible999

ecureilx said:


> from my experience .. you can get most medication from Malaysia, though of late, Pharmacies in Johor have become bit jittery and refusing to entertain prescription drug sale unless it has a Malaysian doctor prescription - unlike in KL etc - something to do with enforcement ..
> 
> If such is your case, you can get a doctor in JB to re-write the prescription - for a fee of 30 RM max .. no big deal
> 
> As to writing to the pharmacies and asking - well, I am 99.9999% sure they will not respond ..


You are right - wrote to pharmacies and did not get any response. But I went today to JB and got the medication from one local pharmacy and it is 30% less then in Singapore. I have a feeling that in inland MY the price is even less than that.


----------



## bn911

Buying medicine in JB is much more cheaper. I used to email to them to know the exact price, Cosway Pharmacy Johor Jaya


----------

